# May Bowl discussion thread



## Blister (29 Apr 2011)

Please use this thread for the May bowl Challenge


----------



## Blister (29 Apr 2011)

Entrants list 

.
babylon355
Blister ( Ready ) 
Bodrighy
callumlovatt  ( Ready ) 
cambournepete ( Ready ) 
chill
Chris357
Chrisp
clk230
como
Daven
dennisk ( ±@*±± )
DougieH 
duncanh ( Ready ) 
Dust Busker
Elaine
gus3049 ( Ready ) 
Haldane ( Ready ) 
Hudson Carpentry (Ready )
johnny.t. ( Ready ) 
Jonzjob ( Ready )
Jumps ( Ready ) 
Leo ( Ready ) 
liamscanlan
loz
maltrout512
matmac
Melinda_dd ( Ready ) 
miles_hot ( Ready ) 
monkeybiter ( Ready ) 
myturn ( Ready )
nev  ( Ready ) 
not_simple_si
Oakbear
OldWood
Paul.J  ( Ready ) 
philb88
Pvt_Ryan ( Ready )
RATWOOD ( Ready ) 
RO
Silverbirch ( Ready ) 
skeetoids
spasm
steve66
SVB
tinytim1458
TheTiddles
whacky
Wood spoiler ( Ready )


----------



## gus3049 (29 Apr 2011)

My wife says......

the definition of a bowl guv, it says food or liquid. Does that mean food and/or liquid? If I pierce it, all the liquid would fall out!!

I am not in any way, known or unknown, in this universe or another, the awkward sort. Its the wife - honest.


----------



## Blister (29 Apr 2011)

gus3049":qrxntfaw said:


> My wife says......
> 
> the definition of a bowl guv, it says food or liquid. Does that mean food and/or liquid? If I pierce it, all the liquid would fall out!!
> 
> I am not in any way, known or unknown, in this universe or another, the awkward sort. Its the wife - honest.



Gordon

You can do as you like , but it must resemble a bowl 

I only made the reference to a bowl because in previous months we had platters that looked like bowls :wink:


----------



## cambournepete (29 Apr 2011)

Hi Blister,
I take it a natural edge is allowed if so desired?


----------



## Blister (29 Apr 2011)

cambournepete":1139ilnp said:


> Hi Blister,
> I take it a natural edge is allowed if so desired?



Yes Pete


----------



## nev (29 Apr 2011)

is more than one wood allowed?
or segmented work?
or multi shaped items like CHJ's avatar (minus the lid) 

still shocked
nev


----------



## Blister (29 Apr 2011)

nev":1ypbkh7y said:


> is more than one wood allowed?
> or segmented work?
> or multi shaped items like CHJ's avatar (minus the lid)
> 
> ...



Nev

more than one wood yes , 

but as very few people do segmented work ( AS in my poll ) I think its best to exclude multi segmented work


----------



## gus3049 (29 Apr 2011)

Blister":2cuz5xc8 said:


> nev":2cuz5xc8 said:
> 
> 
> > is more than one wood allowed?
> ...


Oh good grief,

I spent half the afternoon on the thicknesser doing guess what?

That damn drawing board is seeing a lot of returns.


----------



## jumps (29 Apr 2011)

Blister":27zd7eg7 said:


> nev":27zd7eg7 said:
> 
> 
> > is more than one wood allowed?
> ...




Never thought I would have to ask a question because the instructions were so clear but this has confused me - how do you get more than one wood into a bowl without, fundamentally, segmentation............

Really not trying to be 'clever' here.


----------



## Blister (29 Apr 2011)

jumps":1x1p2t0s said:


> Blister":1x1p2t0s said:
> 
> 
> > nev":1x1p2t0s said:
> ...



You could have a ebony foot and a sycamore bowl 

or a ash bowl and mahogany rim 

or 

or 

:wink:


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (30 Apr 2011)

Blister":19a9l8c7 said:


> but as very few people do segmented work ( AS in my poll ) *I think its best* to exclude multi segmented work



So does that mean it is allowed or not?


----------



## Blister (30 Apr 2011)

Pvt_Ryan":1tywgg3q said:


> Blister":1tywgg3q said:
> 
> 
> > but as very few people do segmented work ( AS in my poll ) *I think its best* to exclude multi segmented work
> ...




Yes excluded , as very few people do it ,


----------



## dennisk (30 Apr 2011)

So, the bowl cannot be made up of segments ,but it could have multiple pieces?


----------



## Blister (30 Apr 2011)

dennisk":o1hi5niy said:


> So, the bowl cannot be made up of segments ,but it could have multiple pieces?




The difference is 

2 or 3 pieces ( Foot or rim in a different wood ) 

against 200 - 300 pieces or more


----------



## Melinda_dd (30 Apr 2011)

This month for me will be a purely token entry i'm afraid.... i don't have the equipment for burning/carving/punching etc, so will have to be the odd bead or cove I think   
looking forward to seeing the round up on this months... think it's gonna be quite special!!


----------



## Wood spoiler (30 Apr 2011)

Melinda_dd":2mgct9di said:


> This month for me will be a purely token entry i'm afraid.... i don't have the equipment for burning/carving/punching etc, so will have to be the odd bead or cove I think
> looking forward to seeing the round up on this months... think it's gonna be quite special!!


What attracts us to turning is wood. A well made bowl can be stunning when it brings out the best of the wood and is well finished.

Lateral thinking may be all that's required. Make a stunning bowl (and remember not to give this one away!) and you are the winner regardless of a judges subjective opinion. Better the one you did in January and you will be chuffed to bits. That's not tokenism in my book. You're making great progress and this will push you along a bit more. You are already in the top half of the table.


----------



## cambournepete (30 Apr 2011)

Melinda_dd":2csh5xvx said:


> This month for me will be a purely token entry i'm afraid.... i don't have the equipment for burning/carving/punching etc, so will have to be the odd bead or cove I think


You're not the only one.
I wouldn't be so negative - I'm sure a well finished bowl with a good form showing it's wood to great advantage will stand just as much of a chance as some over-textured poorly finished ineptly coloured badly burnt log with dreadful piercing and worse carving. 
Just my opinion of course, but I've seen such pieces before...


----------



## Blister (30 Apr 2011)

Thought will be about 10 days for me before I decide my final design 

May have a few test pieces to see how it progresses 

And remember less is more 

A good design along with subtle additions can reap rewards

its far to easy to overdo texturing , colouring , piercing etc :wink:


----------



## gus3049 (1 May 2011)

Blister":3o6a72zl said:


> Thought will be about 10 days for me before I decide my final design
> 
> May have a few test pieces to see how it progresses
> 
> ...


I don't know what you mean Allen. :shock: 

How can less be more? I mean, look at this little gem. Great init? Well init?

A small experiment gorn slightly awry methinks. Still, if you don't try stuff, you never know what might work - or not! Apart from the oh so subtle colouring, this was really about the cuts on the side of the bowl apart from the piercing. As it had gone hugely oval after it dried out I thought it would be interesting to put some grooves on it. I like that effect. I may do a bit more epractice with some nice pretty colours though. The yellow is the natural colour of the Robinia believe it or not..

We don't normally get to see the disasters so I thought I'd offer a chance for you all to mock the afflicted. I bet its the first to sell if I can pluck up enough courage to finish it!


----------



## CHJ (1 May 2011)

Flaming different Gordon, given the apprpriate colour treatment and an artistic description of its concept it could go far.

Might be easier and cheaper to fling and forget though, it would probably go just as far.


----------



## gus3049 (1 May 2011)

CHJ":26zlct1l said:


> Flaming different Gordon, given the apprpriate colour treatment and an artistic description of its concept it could go far.
> 
> Might be easier and cheaper to fling and forget though, it would probably go just as far.



Tempted to fling and forget indeed Chas but I reckon sometimes its fun to try and push it to see what it can turn into. You never know, this could be my Eureka moment - or not as the case may be.


----------



## CHJ (1 May 2011)

gus3049":35y3gc7d said:


> .... You never know, this could be my Eureka moment - ...



I have those occasionally; well rather often to be honest, reach maximum height of enlightenment when I deliver the firewood sacks to my neighbor.
Must be something to do with being a GoM, less is more and all that, and it saves too much brain stress.


----------



## jumps (1 May 2011)

Melinda_dd":13f3d01w said:


> This month for me will be a purely token entry i'm afraid.... i don't have the equipment for burning/carving/punching etc, so will have to be the odd bead or cove I think
> looking forward to seeing the round up on this months... think it's gonna be quite special!!



I would echo Colin, and others, observations.

If I hadn't made it last month I wouldn't have had any hesitation entering the relatively small, and simple, zircote bowl I recently posted - and that could be made on just about any lathe with any (sharp) tools!


----------



## nev (1 May 2011)

cambournepete":tysge7dm said:


> ..... as some over-textured poorly finished ineptly coloured badly burnt log with dreadful piercing and worse carving.


have you been looking in my shed? :lol: :lol: :lol:
back to the drawing board (hammer)


----------



## gus3049 (8 May 2011)

Hi Allen,

As you have so unkindly trashed my first attempts at a decorated bowl by denying me hours and hours and hours a sticking tiny bits of wood together to create a dreadful mess, what will you say to the next idea??

Am I allowed a 'lidded' bowl? (Arguments about where the dividing line is between a lidded bowl and a box can start in a different thread I think - I suppose I could save it for June if you say no!)

Ta! :?:


----------



## Blister (8 May 2011)

gus3049":13uce9od said:


> Hi Allen,
> 
> As you have so unkindly trashed my first attempts at a decorated bowl by denying me hours and hours and hours a sticking tiny bits of wood together to create a dreadful mess, what will you say to the next idea??
> 
> ...


Gordon

Nearly ALL the bowls I have see did not include a lid ( But who am I ) 

However if you wish to do a entry with a lid please do so 

Fingers crossed our Judge for this month's challenge can see where you are coming from with a lid


----------



## gus3049 (8 May 2011)

Blister":1b5cbejn said:


> gus3049":1b5cbejn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Allen,
> ...


Then I have no chance!!  

I was chucked out last month for doing a goblet that couldn't be washed!! Being Mr Pedantic this week I think the judge might be guided by whats out there and accepted as a 'bowl'

I thought I'd rather fancy a go at the third one!!


----------



## Wood spoiler (8 May 2011)

Gordon

As you know I usually have sympathy for where you are coming from. However, on this occasion I think the clue is in the title.

On all of the descriptions they are headed and titled "Lidded Bowl" the competition piece does ask for a "Bowl" I think that a Lidded Bowl is a different animal and as interesting as they are and worthy to go on the list for next years competition, but it seems quite clear that a Bowl ain't a Lidded Bowl.

But what do I know ....


----------



## gus3049 (8 May 2011)

Wood spoiler":2d9hu57x said:


> Gordon
> 
> As you know I usually have sympathy for where you are coming from. However, on this occasion I think the clue is in the title.
> 
> ...



You know enough to have a valid opinion  

I will be guided by your wisdom. I had number three as a back up plan in the workshop so I'll use that.

My 'lidded bowl' will be up for critique as soon as I take the pics!!


----------



## myturn (8 May 2011)

Again this just shows how specific the rules need to be and their wording should leave no ambiguities.

Following on from that if an item meets the requirements as stated in the rules it should be considered as appropriate and the judges should not add their own personal intrerpretation as additional criteria. 

This will ensure a level playing field for all entries.


----------



## Jonzjob (8 May 2011)

Well, I don't like it because it will have a finial on it, so there :ho2 :ho2 :norm: :-"


----------



## gus3049 (9 May 2011)

Jonzjob":fp6bqlvl said:


> Well, I don't like it because it will have a finial on it, so there :ho2 :ho2 :norm: :-"


My goodness me. How did you know that?


----------



## Jonzjob (9 May 2011)

Psychodelic I suppose, or should that be sikiatrick or sumfin?

Just a thought, but if you make a milking stool with a finial in the middle of the seat you would have a non-slip stool 8) 8)


----------



## gus3049 (9 May 2011)

Jonzjob":32ryj824 said:


> Psychodelic I suppose, or should that be sikiatrick or sumfin?
> 
> Just a thought, but if you make a milking stool with a finial in the middle of the seat you would have a non-slip stool 8) 8)



I'm getting worried about my wife. She thought that was funny :?


----------



## miles_hot (9 May 2011)

Jonzjob":3cb5z3xd said:


> Psychodelic I suppose, or should that be sikiatrick or sumfin?
> 
> Just a thought, but if you make a milking stool with a finial in the middle of the seat you would have a non-slip stool 8) 8)



Surely that sould be in the "Toy" section of the competion (adult toy obvously!) or would that be disallowed as it has no articulated or moving parts?

miles


----------



## Elaine (10 May 2011)

Hi Blister et al. I am having to withdraw from the competition until September as I am having my left elbow replaced in 3 weeks but I will be back and I look forward to seeing everyones efforts whilst I am recovering. 
Good to everyone in the next challenges ccasion5:


----------



## Blister (10 May 2011)

Elaine":39k43qnu said:


> Hi Blister et al. I am having to withdraw from the competition until September as I am having my left elbow replaced in 3 weeks but I will be back and I look forward to seeing everyones efforts whilst I am recovering.
> Good to everyone in the next challenges ccasion5:



OK Elaine

Hope all goes well and I wish you a speedy recovery :wink:


----------



## gus3049 (10 May 2011)

Elaine":311gdu1o said:


> Hi Blister et al. I am having to withdraw from the competition until September as I am having my left elbow replaced in 3 weeks but I will be back and I look forward to seeing everyones efforts whilst I am recovering.
> Good to everyone in the next challenges ccasion5:



Good luck Elaine, hope it all goes well.


----------



## Elaine (10 May 2011)

if it doesn't go well i will be asking for someone to turn me an elbow, now there's a challenge


----------



## Jonzjob (10 May 2011)

Come on now Elaine! Right hand gouge handle, left foot on the tool rest guiding, job done and some very special shapes from that perspective :roll: :roll: 

Good luck lass and I hope that all goes well   

Sorry about my sad humour  

Edit : - Our posts crossed. Of course it will go OK! Positive vibes lass, positive vibes, all the time! Can't go wrong..


----------



## Wood spoiler (10 May 2011)

Elaine 

Sorry to hear your news, but I have seen that well known documentary - you know the one, They have the technology! You will be back faster, smarter, etc 

Will have to check with Blister to see if bionic elbows are allowed in the UKworkshop toolbox!

Good luck and speedy recovery wishes


----------



## miles_hot (11 May 2011)

Could you use a rig - rather like the hollowing rig that some use which controls the up and down aspect leaving you to play with the left and right?

Either way good luck and best wishes - all you need to do is win September's competition and you'll be back on track 

Miles


----------



## jumps (11 May 2011)

Elaine":3f57cgh0 said:


> if it doesn't go well i will be asking for someone to turn me an elbow, now there's a challenge



as long as you don't want more than one 'identical' unit I'm sure we could rise to that!

good luck


----------



## Elaine (11 May 2011)

Thanks guys, love the humour it makes me smile and smiling is healthy. I just hope I can play the piano after my surgery which would be brilliant as i can't play now :lol: 
I'll be back :wink: and in the meantime I will watch the results from the challenges that are coming up.
Thank you all


----------



## Jonzjob (11 May 2011)

That gag about the piano got me a thump from a nurse after I had had a carpel tunnel op. I had my hand in a HUGE dressing and asked her if I would be able to play the piano after it came off! You can guess the rest! :mrgreen: 

After the op all you will need after is plenty of lubricant! Red is favorite but some prefer rosé, others white. It gives you the required exercise too as long as the glass isn't toooo big to start off!


----------



## gus3049 (12 May 2011)

Jonzjob":3nm5upki said:


> That gag about the piano got me a thump from a nurse after I had had a carpel tunnel op. I had my hand in a HUGE dressing and asked her if I would be able to play the piano after it came off! You can guess the rest! :mrgreen:
> 
> After the op all you will need after is plenty of lubricant! Red is favorite but some prefer rosé, others white. It gives you the required exercise too as long as the glass isn't toooo big to start off!


You should have the op done here in France. Last time I was in hospital for the back surgery, I was actually served a small bottle of red wine with every evening meal (maybe they watch American TV, perhaps it was 'house' wine) This was unexpected but most enjoyable.

Made up for the fact that the guy that shared the room had the TV on all the time and watched football almost exclusively. Enough to give me a relapse. Wish I could have given him the elbow.

Like the others, I look forward to seeing your new, improved (hopefully the new one will work better than the old) productions once you recover.


----------



## Leo (17 May 2011)

I just made a segmented bowl by mistake, just missed my ugly mug  #-o


----------



## Jonzjob (17 May 2011)

Would that be caused by a bow(e)l movement? :shock:


----------



## myturn (17 May 2011)

Jonzjob":2frcvuh3 said:


> Would that be caused by a bow(e)l movement? :shock:


Cause or effect?

More likely the other way round, it caused a bow(e)l movement :mrgreen:


----------



## Leo (17 May 2011)

:shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh yes it did !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## gus3049 (17 May 2011)

Leo":2x08oaec said:


> :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh yes it did !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:



'ere, I am objectionable!!!! Blister told me I couldn't do this.

PS Wots a mistake?


----------



## Leo (17 May 2011)

Usually it's just a design oportunity, but in this case it was an error in the wood, not my fault Guvna


----------



## Wood spoiler (17 May 2011)

Hi Blister

Pleased to report my dour offering is complete and ready to share with the Class!

:lol:


----------



## Jonzjob (17 May 2011)

gus3049":28fiv0og said:


> Leo":28fiv0og said:
> 
> 
> > :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh yes it did !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:
> ...



Dunno mate? I never made a mastike in me vie! But I think it wouldn't be allowed if he actually managed to find all the bits and glued them all back together and claimed it as a solid bowel?


----------



## Blister (18 May 2011)

Wood spoiler":26eir8mg said:


> Hi Blister
> 
> Pleased to report my dour offering is complete and ready to share with the Class!
> 
> :lol:



Note thanks


----------



## Blister (19 May 2011)

6 Days remaining
:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

only 1 entrant so far :mrgreen:


----------



## gus3049 (19 May 2011)

OK Allen,

I'll use one of the 93 I've had to do to squeeze within the rules so mine is dun.


----------



## Blister (19 May 2011)

gus3049":2qsfruz1 said:


> OK Allen,
> 
> I'll use one of the 93 I've had to do to squeeze within the rules so mine is dun.



OK thanks 

Only 93 :? , your slipping :mrgreen:


----------



## Jonzjob (19 May 2011)

Slipping? I have a sneaking that he spells 'slipping' ' 'telling porkies' Allen? Not that I would ever disbelieve him :mrgreen:


----------



## gus3049 (19 May 2011)

Blister":27fu7gby said:


> gus3049":27fu7gby said:
> 
> 
> > OK Allen,
> ...



Well I do feel a bit guilty but the doctor says I have to start taking it easy, you know, what with the back and being old an'all.


Jonzjob":27fu7gby said:


> Slipping? I have a sneaking that he spells 'slipping' ' 'telling porkies' Allen? Not that I would ever disbelieve him :mrgreen:



As if.


----------



## Leo (19 May 2011)

How tall/narrow/straight sided and oblong can a bowl be, before it is classed as a plant pot ???? :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (19 May 2011)

Leo":3dubrcr5 said:


> How tall/narrow can a bowl be before it is classed as a plant pot ???? :mrgreen:




Dont you start #-o #-o #-o


----------



## Leo (19 May 2011)

LOL. I will use this one anyway, I call it a bowl, if it gets refused as a bowl, then so be it. The judges decision is final.....................ish LOL


----------



## Blister (19 May 2011)

Leo":2j4v96pd said:


> LOL. I will use this one anyway, I call it a bowl, if it gets refused as a bowl, then so be it. The judges decision is final.....................ish LOL




Is this your notification that your entry is ready ?


----------



## gus3049 (19 May 2011)

Blister":19ym599t said:


> Leo":19ym599t said:
> 
> 
> > How tall/narrow can a bowl be before it is classed as a plant pot ???? :mrgreen:
> ...



Its a box Leo  Or it might be an open form or maybe its .................


----------



## Leo (19 May 2011)

ER..............................................yes it's ready. But maybe Gordon is correct...............we will see !!!


----------



## Blister (19 May 2011)

Leo":13shvtjr said:


> ER..............................................yes it's ready. But maybe Gordon is correct...............we will see !!!



OK thanks


----------



## jumps (19 May 2011)

Leo":98necsi6 said:


> How tall/narrow/straight sided and oblong can a bowl be, before it is classed as a plant pot ???? :mrgreen:



there is something 'pythonesque' in here somewhere - let's face it; if it's a plant pot it's not a bowl...

now, you did make 4 identical plant pots didn't you? :?:


----------



## gus3049 (19 May 2011)

jumps":2ghf24os said:


> Leo":2ghf24os said:
> 
> 
> > How tall/narrow/straight sided and oblong can a bowl be, before it is classed as a plant pot ???? :mrgreen:
> ...



Yikes, if I thought I had to do four identical bowls I would have had to do a few more than 93!!


----------



## Wood spoiler (19 May 2011)

It's good to be back to doing unique one off bespoke pieces.

It is such a pressure trying to do 4 the same!

Time was when production line stuff was frowned in comparison to one off pieces. I know what I would rather be doing
:lol:


----------



## Leo (19 May 2011)

Plant pot bowl !!!!!! Sounds right to me !!!!!!!!! Must be a winner !!!!


----------



## miles_hot (19 May 2011)

I am (hopefully) going to be producing a bowl from a plank - so it is all the same bit of wood (with one decorative accent) and will be made of three layers - I assume this will still be allowed as it's not segmented etc?
Thanks Blister
Miles


----------



## jumps (19 May 2011)

miles_hot":103atdhz said:


> I am (hopefully) going to be producing a bowl from a plank - so it is all the same bit of wood (with one decorative accent) and will be made of three layers - I assume this will still be allowed as it's not segmented etc?
> Thanks Blister
> Miles



ah - the old 'presumptive close'.......this should be interesting.


----------



## Leo (19 May 2011)

I can't wait to see if anyone actually comes up with a " normal " bowl........................ :mrgreen:

Must be the Artist in all of us, we want to be different !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blister (20 May 2011)

miles_hot":3mpot66z said:


> I am (hopefully) going to be producing a bowl from a plank - so it is all the same bit of wood (with one decorative accent) and will be made of three layers - I assume this will still be allowed as it's not segmented etc?
> Thanks Blister
> Miles





:-k :-k :-k , Mmmm 

now let me see , 3 layers #-o 

I did say , a foot with a different bowl or a bowl with a different rim , so 3 layers ( Max ) will be allowed , but no 50 pr 100 piece construction


----------



## miles_hot (20 May 2011)

No sadly this is necessity for me - I have only (just) got time to produce a single bowl this month (and certainly by the deadline) and it needs to be this one as it is a present  The bowl I actually _want_ to produce will have to wait for another day sadly.

Miles


----------



## nev (20 May 2011)

hello mr blister sir, my bowl is now as ready( as it ever will be. :?) 

this is where i post this int it?


----------



## miles_hot (20 May 2011)

Nev

You post the pictures on the other thread which only gets unlocked after the time allowed has passed. 

Blister

Thanks 

Miles


----------



## Blister (20 May 2011)

nev":5ixkx78a said:


> hello mr blister sir, my bowl is now as ready( as it ever will be. :?)
> 
> this is where i post this int it?




OK Nev noted 

( Please notify me your entry’s are ready by 10 pm on the 25th May after this time the thread will be locked

Entry’s to be uploaded from 10pm on 25th May up until 10pm on the 27th May after this time the thread will be locked for Judging )


----------



## Paul.J (20 May 2011)

My May bowl entry is now ready Allen


----------



## Blister (20 May 2011)

Paul.J":qd5slxva said:


> My May bowl entry is now ready Allen



Thanks Paul


----------



## dennisk (21 May 2011)

I am done.I was experimenting with a #### made of ####### but it kept ######## ## so I went with one in a different style made of a ##### of ##### ****. Thanks.


----------



## gus3049 (21 May 2011)

'ere Blister....

I fink we 'ave a likkle problem..........

Can we put out an urgent message please??

EVERYONE - get yer bowls in now. We only have until 6pm (US time I assume) to get them JUDGED.

Then its a bit of 'rapture' for me and only a few of you others. At least I hope it will be me, I mean, I've been such a good boy an'all.

Seems such a shame to end it all now, I was just getting into the spinney thing. maybe they've read "the lathe of heaven' by Ursula Le Guin and will lay one in for me.

Its been nice talking to you all - see you there?


----------



## Blister (21 May 2011)

dennisk":28aucbnq said:


> I am done.I was experimenting with a #### made of ####### but it kept ######## ## so I went with one in a different style made of a ##### of ##### ****. Thanks.




±± , *****s f±± t±a±


----------



## Blister (21 May 2011)

gus3049":sl61vz51 said:


> 'ere Blister....
> 
> I fink we 'ave a likkle problem..........
> 
> ...




Gordon

Is your medication wearing off , or was the wine flowing a wee bit too much last night :? 

You have lost me with the above :? :? :? :? :? 

but just in case you are a bit lost and I can read between your lines 

( Please notify me your entry’s are ready by 10 pm on the 25th May after this time the thread will be locked
Entry’s to be uploaded from 10pm on 25th May up until 10pm on the 27th May after this time the thread will be locked for Judging ) 


Has this helped ? or have I missed something :mrgreen:


----------



## gus3049 (21 May 2011)

Come on Allen, don't you read the news???

Its all gonna end today!!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-13468131


----------



## Blister (21 May 2011)

gus3049":351xkjnj said:


> Come on Allen, don't you read the news???
> 
> Its all gonna end today!!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-13468131




Nope , dont do news or news papers , as I have never seen any good news in them or on the TV 

its all doom and gloom #-o


----------



## gus3049 (21 May 2011)

Blister":1bwrcpoi said:


> gus3049":1bwrcpoi said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Allen, don't you read the news???
> ...



Doom for some maybe but who knows, you might get a bit of rapture too


----------



## miles_hot (21 May 2011)

gus3049":3pvd895f said:


> Blister":3pvd895f said:
> 
> 
> > gus3049":3pvd895f said:
> ...



With my luck (and spelling) it would be more likely to be a rupture frankly 

Miles


----------



## gus3049 (21 May 2011)

miles_hot":dcil9wik said:


> With my luck (and spelling) it would be more likely to be a rupture frankly
> 
> Miles



You beat me to that one!!


----------



## miles_hot (21 May 2011)

I've finished my bowl - going to present it to the birthday girl tomorrow


----------



## Blister (21 May 2011)

miles_hot":2mk1xrxd said:


> I've finished my bowl - going to present it to the birthday girl tomorrow




Noted thanks


----------



## RATWOOD (21 May 2011)

my bowl is finished I hope :roll: :roll:


----------



## Blister (21 May 2011)

RATWOOD":3183w9wi said:


> my bowl is finished I hope :roll: :roll:




OK Chris Thanks


----------



## jumps (21 May 2011)

Bowl's finished

It was a tough struggle as I really didn't want to impinge on Gordon's intellectual property rights, as illustrated recently .....


----------



## Blister (21 May 2011)

jumps":2uvsxvwq said:


> Bowl's finished
> 
> It was a tough struggle as I really didn't want to impinge on Gordon's intellectual property rights, as illustrated recently .....




Noted thanks


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (21 May 2011)

miles_hot":3bn26k3n said:


> No sadly this is necessity for me - I have only (just) got time to produce a single bowl this month (and certainly by the deadline) and it needs to be this one as it is a present  *The bowl I actually want to produce will have to wait for another day* sadly.
> 
> Miles



This is the same for me. Its been on hell of a month for work. I have been leaving between 8-9pm some times 10 and one morning *5am*. Anyhow, that projects now done so its back to normal. The bowel I wanted to produce will not be possible now so I will try my best to get something to exchange for a point.


----------



## Melinda_dd (22 May 2011)

Mr Blister, my bowl is done.... all be it an ordinary one, it is still a bowl!... but I'm well happy with it...It's a keeper!


----------



## Wood spoiler (22 May 2011)

Melinda_dd":10fa6932 said:


> Mr Blister, my bowl is done.... all be it an ordinary one, it is still a bowl!... but I'm well happy with it...It's a keeper!



Well done - worth remembering you are allowed to keep them!


----------



## Blister (22 May 2011)

Melinda_dd":2kfmvisl said:


> Mr Blister, my bowl is done.... all be it an ordinary one, it is still a bowl!... but I'm well happy with it...It's a keeper!




Well done 

Thanks :wink:


----------



## cambournepete (22 May 2011)

I have a bowl.
It's not great, but at least I'll get my monthly entry point


----------



## Blister (23 May 2011)

cambournepete":2gct51sf said:


> I have a bowl.
> It's not great, but at least I'll get my monthly entry point




OK Pete 

so we wont be bowel ed over then :lol:


----------



## miles_hot (23 May 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":1wahtej3 said:


> miles_hot":1wahtej3 said:
> 
> 
> > No sadly this is necessity for me - I have only (just) got time to produce a single bowl this month (and certainly by the deadline) and it needs to be this one as it is a present  *The bowl I actually want to produce will have to wait for another day* sadly.
> ...



Hopefully not a subconscious comment on your feelings towards the bowl?  :twisted: 

Miles


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (23 May 2011)

I have a bowl ready.


----------



## Blister (23 May 2011)

Pvt_Ryan":1kzv2ekk said:


> I have a bowl ready.




OK Ryan thanks


----------



## Haldane (23 May 2011)

Bowl complete

Dave


----------



## Blister (23 May 2011)

Haldane":xd31oash said:


> Bowl complete
> 
> Dave




Thanks Dave

Noted


----------



## Blister (23 May 2011)

2 Days to cut off point !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## callumlovatt (23 May 2011)

My bowl is done.
Thanks


----------



## myturn (23 May 2011)

Blister":22gupmex said:


> 2 Days to cut off point !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Loads'a time ! 8)


----------



## Blister (23 May 2011)

callumlovatt":24ytujys said:


> My bowl is done.
> Thanks




OK thanks


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (23 May 2011)

I have a bowl!


----------



## Blister (24 May 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":twdgq2j5 said:


> I have a bowl!




Thanks :wink:


----------



## duncanh (24 May 2011)

After staying up late last night, I'm finished


----------



## Blister (24 May 2011)

duncanh":1atxxf4m said:


> After staying up late last night, I'm finished




OK Cheers


----------



## Jonzjob (24 May 2011)

Mine too Allen!! 

Along with 4 spinning tops 3 babys rattles and a fartridge up a gum tree me-thinks!!


----------



## loz (24 May 2011)

pineapple


----------



## gus3049 (24 May 2011)

loz":2y69hj2f said:


> pineapple



I thought it was supposed to be a bowl.


----------



## loz (24 May 2011)

gus3049":3lqyadvd said:


> loz":3lqyadvd said:
> 
> 
> > pineapple
> ...



Just looking at the date - and i missed the last one so i really need to get out to the shed tonight !!!!!


----------



## Silverbirch (24 May 2011)

My bowl`s ready.


Ian


----------



## Blister (24 May 2011)

Jonzjob":1dd0o6wo said:


> Mine too Allen!!
> 
> Along with 4 spinning tops 3 babys rattles and a fartridge up a gum tree me-thinks!!




OK John


----------



## johnny.t. (24 May 2011)

I have my bowl ready Mr Blister


----------



## Blister (25 May 2011)

johnny.t.":19k4rvpw said:


> I have my bowl ready Mr Blister



OK thanks


----------



## Blister (25 May 2011)

LAST DAY TODAY To notify your entry is ready , Cut off 10PM TONIGHT 

20 Ready 

29 Not Ready


----------



## Blister (25 May 2011)

Silverbirch":2dheof1q said:


> My bowl`s ready.
> 
> 
> Ian



Noted thanks


----------



## myturn (25 May 2011)

Done! \/


----------



## loz (25 May 2011)

Not gonna make it :-(


----------



## Blister (25 May 2011)

myturn":fj44b7rz said:


> Done! \/



OK Thanks


----------



## DougieH (25 May 2011)

Sorry Blister, due to pressure of work, I wont be able to enter this month. Good luck to all.

Doug


----------



## monkeybiter (25 May 2011)

Done finally Alan.


----------

